# Knit Fluke Shawl



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

It was designed as a bottom-up, triangle shawl in my head but it turns out to be a curvy, triangle shawl.

$4.00

Available on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fluke-2


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!
Will you write the pattern and make it available?


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Beautiful!
> Will you write the pattern and make it available?


Ditto!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I have already done that. Here is the pattern link http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fluke-2


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Beautiful!
> Will you write the pattern and make it available?


Agree! What a lovely mistake!!And the color - my favorite..


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

love it


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Me, too! Love it!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Nice fluke!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful "mistake." Very pretty color, pattern, and knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

The lovely compliments make me grin from ear to ear. Thank you everyone!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful! I like it! Going for the pattern! Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

it is very pretty!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

A lovely shawl! I've corrected your post to add the price and the link. We're so glad to have you with us in the Designer's Pattern Shop! Please be sure to read the rules at the beginning of the section to make sure you're posting correctly here. We want you to be successful with your pattern sales so we're here to help


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great mistake, looks lovely


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

A wonderful mistake. Don't you just love when that happens????


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

All of your designs are stunning. Which one do you think would be easiest for a beginner+ knitter/ crocheter?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Love that color, too!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> A lovely shawl! I've corrected your post to add the price and the link. We're so glad to have you with us in the Designer's Pattern Shop! Please be sure to read the rules at the beginning of the section to make sure you're posting correctly here. We want you to be successful with your pattern sales so we're here to help


Thank you for your help! 
I thought sometimes I am a regular and often times, I am not a regular here so put my patterns under "Pictures" for convenience.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

NanaG said:


> All of your designs are stunning. Which one do you think would be easiest for a beginner+ knitter/ crocheter?


Thank you!
All the crochet patterns and some of the knitting patterns have charts and written instructions. I would like you to try my free patterns to get the feel of my instructions and charts. If you have any questions, just let me know.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> A wonderful mistake. Don't you just love when that happens????


Yes, definitely!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really pretty and I like that aqua shade its really tastefulxx


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

siewclark said:


> Thank you for your help!
> I thought sometimes I am a regular and often times, I am not a regular here so put my patterns under "Pictures" for convenience.


Unfortunately, Admin does not allow us to put our patterns in Pictures for sale. They have to be posted here in the DPS. That's why it was created and why your post in Pictures got moved here. But, we do welcome you to the forum and look forward to more fabulous designs from you!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It's beautiful!!! Welcome to the DPS section. Keep up your "regular" status by posting anywhere on the forum. It's fun and very easy to do.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I will try to be more talkative.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful. Color - shape- pattern- I'd love to try to make it. Thanks for this.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

so pretty !


----------

